# Animation job



## Terry93 (Apr 6, 2012)

19 years old female looking for any job in Sharm el-Sheikh for 2 months, possibly as animator. I can stay in July-August 2012 as I'm a student. I speak Italian and Czech both as my native languages and I study English for 12 years. Also I study Spanish for 4 years.
I'm very entertaining, outgoing, social, likeable and good looking... animator through life


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Please refer to the numerous threads about this. (Also, keep abreast of the news from this country.)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

